
How do I get more followers on my FB page for a short I want to crowd fund? - bexta
I&#x27;m planning to launch a crowdfunding campaign in order to get necessary funds for my film. I was counting on getting the word out through social media and particularly Facebook. I was wondering if any one else on here has had to do this and how were you able to succeed?
======
bexta
The link to our facebook page is:
[https://www.facebook.com/layersshortfilm/](https://www.facebook.com/layersshortfilm/)

